# Happy Birthday Kayelle!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday!!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

♪♫♥♪ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Kayelle! ♪ ♫


----------



## bakechef (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

My dad also had a birthday very close to christmas, he always felt that her was short a christmas gift because of it!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2013)

Lots of December birthdays. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2013)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2013)

The happiest of birthdays to you Kayelle!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kayelle

Josie


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll join the chorus- Happy Birthday Kayelle !


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 22, 2013)

Very happy birthday wishes sent your way Kayelle!  I hope you are getting spoiled today!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry this is late but still wishing you good health and blessings. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thank you all so very much for the birthday wishes!! 

We just walked in the door from a couple days birthday trip*.* Steve planned the whole thing as a birthday surprise. We flew up to Seattle, and the next day boarded two private vintage rail cars that were built around the time I was born and have been beautifully restored to their never before glory. Both were dome/sleeper/lounge cars complete with white table linen and gourmet food for only 10 people plus the crew. The 36 hour rail trip down from Seattle to L.A. was the best birthday I've ever spent!*
*Yup Bunny, I was spoiled BIG time. *
*Again, thanks to each of you!*


----------



## msmofet (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday K!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds like you had a wonderful birthday surprise! May the time between this one and the next are full of many more.  ;-)


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jan 1, 2014)

belated birthday wishes,k!!


----------

